# Yard Break in Cheshire (Runcorn)



## spottydottypony (2 November 2013)

Yard broken into in Cheshire (Runcorn, Moore). Taken everything Tack, Rugs, Feed even wellingtons!! Early hours of this morning (2/11/13)


----------



## Adopter (4 November 2013)

So very sorry to read this.  What a horrible thing to happen especially just as weather is getting cooler.


----------



## spottydottypony (4 November 2013)

It was at a friends yard, they took literally everything even the rugs off the horses in the field!! They turned the electric off so they knew the yard.  On the 3/11/13 night a compound by our stables was broken into as well! It contained machinery and tools so i think they thought it was horses or tack!


----------



## Adopter (4 November 2013)

It is so awful that people will take rugs from horses backs, very worrying if they feel the person had  kowledge of the yard.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (5 November 2013)

So sorry to hear of your break in - I cannot believe they have even taken the rugs off the horses! That's a disgrace. 

Unfortunatly there has been a series of tack room thefts in the last month in Cheshire. There has been two in Warrington, three in the Chester area (including all the riding for the disabled tack specially made for the disabled children), one in Frodsham and then one just over the Welsh boarder. These have been all within the last few weeks so we should all be on the lookout. If you see any vans/cars around your yard that have no purpose being there, note down the reg plate and then call the police on 101 and report it. There usually can't be much done if there has been a break in with no CCTV or fingerprints (usually they will wear gloves so there aren't any) but at least if you have reported a suspicious vehicle previously and there is then a break in, the police have something to go on. People moan about the police not being able to do anything but with no clues, no CCTV, no fingerprints, no witnesses and no crystal ball - the police have nothing to work with. Even Sherlock himself wouldn't be able to help.

Just please note that these people are organised crime groups and do not just go on the 'off chance', they will have done their research. That means they will have been near you yard, scouted out who is there and at what time, where the tack is and then assessed other things such as fences, gates, locks etc. They are professional criminals and will not chance being caught so they make sure they have all the right equipment for the targeted job. This is why it's more important to be extra vigilant and note down reg plate numbers etc when you see them.

A good cover up is a delivery driver in an unmarked car/van, salesman/woman, someone looking for livery or riding lessons. Also, these people have been reported to be women too, not just men so look out for them!


----------



## maximoo (22 November 2013)

So sorry for you having to go through this as I know how you feel we have been broken into a few times and they have got away with quite a few large items final straw was when they tried to steal the horse trailer which had four clamps plus hitch lock lucky they couldn't get them all off so sold it in the end but we think it was someone who knew us as we lived quite a distance from the stables but since we've moved closer it has stopped hopefully


----------



## chocolategirl (9 December 2013)

Cheshire Chestnut said:



			So sorry to hear of your break in - I cannot believe they have even taken the rugs off the horses! That's a disgrace. 

Unfortunatly there has been a series of tack room thefts in the last month in Cheshire. There has been two in Warrington, three in the Chester area (including all the riding for the disabled tack specially made for the disabled children), one in Frodsham and then one just over the Welsh boarder. These have been all within the last few weeks so we should all be on the lookout. If you see any vans/cars around your yard that have no purpose being there, note down the reg plate and then call the police on 101 and report it. There usually can't be much done if there has been a break in with no CCTV or fingerprints (usually they will wear gloves so there aren't any) but at least if you have reported a suspicious vehicle previously and there is then a break in, the police have something to go on. People moan about the police not being able to do anything but with no clues, no CCTV, no fingerprints, no witnesses and no crystal ball - the police have nothing to work with. Even Sherlock himself wouldn't be able to help.

Just please note that these people are organised crime groups and do not just go on the 'off chance', they will have done their research. That means they will have been near you yard, scouted out who is there and at what time, where the tack is and then assessed other things such as fences, gates, locks etc. They are professional criminals and will not chance being caught so they make sure they have all the right equipment for the targeted job. This is why it's more important to be extra vigilant and note down reg plate numbers etc when you see them.

A good cover up is a delivery driver in an unmarked car/van, salesman/woman, someone looking for livery or riding lessons. Also, these people have been reported to be women too, not just men so look out for them!
		
Click to expand...

I am in frodsham do you know which yard it was as this is a bit too close for comfort! Think my little terrier (who masquerades as a Rottweiler)! May have to start living outside from now on!


----------

